# I Want To Buy Myself A Mechanical Mod Tomorrow



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

Hi guys I'm going to jhb and don't want to take my nice electronic devices with me. 

Want to get myself a mod tomorrow and just want to know if the nemesis are any good? Or what should i get? 

Any help will be grateful!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I'm going to jhb and don't want to take my nice electronic devices with me.
> 
> Want to get myself a mod tomorrow and just want to know if the nemesis are any good? Or what should i get?
> 
> Any help will be grateful!!



Nemisis is grate! But then again it is the only mac mod I know


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Just take your regulated device. No one will steal it. Unless it's a VW Reo...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Just take your regulated device. No one will steal it. Unless it's a VW Reo...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Not going to take that change.


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

Okay so nobody using a nemi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay so nobody using a nemi?



I am


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I am


U running a subohm on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> U running a subohm on it?



Jip, 0,4 with a TOHB Atty


----------



## johan (7/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay so nobody using a nemi?


 
Nemi is more than adequate for your particular application. I used to have one and experiment as low as 0.28Ω, no problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip, 0,4 with a TOHB Atty


Getting sum awesome clouds hey whoooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Haha jip jip


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/14)

Okay ill pick up a nemi tomorrow. Thx again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay ill pick up a nemi tomorrow. Thx again



Pleasure


----------

